# My intrasectional Parvisepalum Paph Primaries



## kentuckiense (May 21, 2007)

Apparently, I've finally gathered all the U.S. legal primaries (I know Parkside has armeniacum x vietnamense, but I've yet to hear what the source of those are).

Essentially, I've gathered all the combinations except for those that include hangianum, vietnamense (with the exception of delenatii x vietnamense), and jackii. I've heard Antec has made armeniacum x hangianum, but I've never seen any offered in the USA. Maybe one day I'll get 'em all!

Here's the list. I'll try to take a group photo later.

Armeni White = armeniacum x delenatii
Fanaticum = malipoense x micranthum
Franz Glanz = armeniacum x emersonii
Fumi's Delight = armeniacum x micranthum
Ho Chi Minh = delenatii x vietnamense
Joyce Hasegawa = delenatii x emersonii
Lola Bird = emersonii x micranthum
Lynleigh Koopowitz = delenatii x malipoense
Magic Lantern = delenatii x micranthum
Memoria Larry Heuer = emersonii x malipoense
Norito Hasegawa = armeniacum x malipoense


----------



## gore42 (May 22, 2007)

Awesome, Zach  The only one that I have is Joyce Hasegawa, but I do have one in spike!

Bob Wellenstein posted in another thread that Antec has not released any sort of hangianum hybrids (and I got the impression that they didn't make any, either), so you can put that one to rest.

- Matt


----------



## Jorch (May 22, 2007)

:clap: :drool: I'm trying to collect all parvi primaries too, but it seems like it's easier to find parvi primaries in the states than here up north! oke: anyways, parvis are so addictive! :evil: lol~


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

Getting anything is harder in Canada since we only have a few online sources. However we have access to the 'illegal' ones 

And excellent list there Zach. I'm green with envy


----------



## ohio-guy (May 22, 2007)

Hey Zach, nice collection...It is my understanding of these crosses the delanatii hybrids are easier to grow and bloom....has that been your experience?


----------



## Marco (May 22, 2007)

Nice list on the big fuzzies Zach!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

A great list, and when the alba hybrids come available that'll give you a new goal!


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

gore42 said:


> Awesome, Zach  The only one that I have is Joyce Hasegawa, but I do have one in spike!
> 
> Bob Wellenstein posted in another thread that Antec has not released any sort of hangianum hybrids (and I got the impression that they didn't make any, either), so you can put that one to rest.
> 
> - Matt


 So Wendy's friend was confused?
She/he did not get the hangianum x armeniacum flask from Antec?
I remember what Bob may have said in another post is that: there are a few other species other than helenae in the PRC system. But they will have to go thru the second generation first before wide release.
I hope that the PRC has hangianum, so we do not have to see its hybrids in photos forever..


----------



## kentuckiense (May 22, 2007)

ohio-guy said:


> Hey Zach, nice collection...It is my understanding of these crosses the delanatii hybrids are easier to grow and bloom....has that been your experience?



Hmmm... I wouldn't be comfortable saying that flat out. My Lynleigh Koopowitz and Armeni White plants, while supposedly very easy to grow, have NOT been happy with me. However, hybrids like Magic Lantern, Joyce Hasegawa, and delenatii x vietnamense have grown quite well. I imagine that delenatii primaries are, on the whole, easier to grow and flower, but I just got a couple of inherently fussy plants.

As for album hybrids... I can't wait for album Magic Lantern!


----------



## NYEric (May 22, 2007)

If you look around it seems there are a number of sources for alba species. So you species people better get to work!


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Apparently, I've finally gathered all the U.S. legal primaries (I know Parkside has armeniacum x vietnamense, but I've yet to hear what the source of those are).
> 
> Essentially, I've gathered all the combinations except for those that include hangianum, vietnamense (with the exception of delenatii x vietnamense), and jackii. I've heard Antec has made armeniacum x hangianum, but I've never seen any offered in the USA. Maybe one day I'll get 'em all!
> 
> ...



That is an impressive collection.
Do you collect more than 1 example for each cross to see the variation?
I love parvi the best too. But my aim is to collect the species first (their number is smaller, so the goal maybe attainable sooner)
My preference (if possible) will be in this order:
1) hangianum
-more red veins
-greenish white
-normal variety
2) armeniacum
-alba
-normal red staminode
3) emersonii
-huonglanae (really red/orange pouch)
-normal variety
4) delenatii
-dunkel
-pink
-alba
5) vietnamense
-there are quite a few different shape & color pattern on pouch that I saw in photos
6) micranthum
I think there are quite a few varieties of this too.

Do I miss any species or variety?


----------



## kentuckiense (May 22, 2007)

Hien said:


> That is an impressive collection.
> Do you collect more than 1 example for each cross to see the variation?
> I love parvi the best too. But my aim is to collect the species first (their number is smaller, so the goal maybe attainable sooner)


For some of them I have a couple of crosses. The more the better, I say.

I, too, love the species, but I've heard a few are trickier to grow, so I've stuck with mostly primaries. I do have a delenatii and micranthum, though, and I'd love to get album forms of each.


----------



## gore42 (May 22, 2007)

> So Wendy's friend was confused?
> She/he did not get the hangianum x armeniacum flask from Antec?
> I remember what Bob may have said in another post is that: there are a few other species other than helenae in the PRC system. But they will have to go thru the second generation first before wide release.
> I hope that the PRC has hangianum, so we do not have to see its hybrids in photos forever..



Hien, Bob Wellenstein said this: 



> It would appear that in addition to being claimed to be the source of every Paph. vietnamense in the world, as well as the miraculous ones that grow from flask to flower in days, we are now becoming the source of hangianum hybrids! Afraid it is not so, Wendy, your friend is um, lets say confused. We have not sold, given away, bartered or in any way released anything related to Paph. hangianum.



Looks like we still have a while before we will have access to hangianum and its hybrids 

- Matt


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Matt.

I search my memory, and remember a couple months ago, I ask Bob wether he will have helenae species sibling crosses soon ( I like the look of the species) and Bob replies as following:



Bob Wellenstein said:


> Yes, but I don't know how soon they will be released. We have other species from the PRC system also, but, like helenae are needing to go to the second generation before they can go into wide release. Maybe by then the bad taste from all the nonsense from the vietnamense release will be diminished. Maybe.



Perhaps, he means other species (not hangianum) as per your clarification above,
When I saw Wendy's post, I felt as if I missing out a great chance to buy them.


----------



## Hien (May 22, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> For some of them I have a couple of crosses. The more the better, I say.
> 
> I, too, love the species, but I've heard a few are trickier to grow, so I've stuck with mostly primaries. I do have a delenatii and micranthum, though, and I'd love to get album forms of each.



Zach, check out these micranthums.:drool: 

http://www.shenliu.idv.tw/Parvisepatum-micranthum.htm


----------



## smartie2000 (May 22, 2007)

Whoa so many of them, and all so different!
I think this one is unique because of the pointed petals:
http://www.shenliu.idv.tw/sp-Parvisepatum/micranthum/micranthum-TN-8907-93.JPG
But it's hard to choose which one is my fav., the one of those with rounded pouches (aren't most of them round)


----------



## Jorch (May 22, 2007)

Hien said:


> Zach, check out these micranthums.:drool:
> 
> http://www.shenliu.idv.tw/Parvisepatum-micranthum.htm



Wow :drool: :drool: 
I love the color and shape for a-19 and "Red Queen"! They are stunning


----------

